# New from Wisconsin



## cornwellkidd (Jan 23, 2016)

I am new to beekeeping and have been looking for info about beekeeping and have been looking for a club that is close to my area I live in the Necedah area. I am going to start building my boxes and frames I am retired and have a woodworking shop so it time to start building. Thanks Cornwellkidd


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and an exciting hobby! Lots of great information on BeeSource!


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## B52EW (Jun 3, 2013)

Hello from the Florida Panhandle!


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome, I know that Marathon County has an active beekeepers association. http://www.marathoncountybeeassociation.com/


----------



## MartinW (Feb 28, 2015)

Welcome to beekeeping! I'm south of you in Dane County, WI.

Here's are a couple of helpful links to Wisconsin beekeeping clubs: 

http://wihoney.org/content/wisconsin-county-associations

http://www.bees-on-the-net.com/wisconsin-bee-clubs/

Here is a link to the Dane County Club google group.

Good luck!


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from NE Kansas!


----------



## Munson (Mar 16, 2014)

Of the two books, 4-dummies is more correct and the other more up to date on such things as slatted rack. When I started I visited more than a dozen places looking for quality #2 pine for the boxes. Keep in mind you will have trouble finding wood for the deeps if you have deeps. And finally, cypress is wonderful to work for the base.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

